# Never Mind the Buzzcocks



## badlands (Oct 2, 2008)

was well weird without Bill Bailey.

Mark Ronson was a bit crap.

And Amstel.

His hair.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 2, 2008)

Simon Amstel, new member of Tears For Fears?


----------



## insomnia (Oct 2, 2008)

made me laff, ralph was well funny, adele too


----------



## badlands (Oct 2, 2008)

insomnia said:


> made me laff, ralph was well funny, adele too



Ralph Little would make a good captain IMO


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Oct 2, 2008)

worst Amstell episode ever... just seemed really set-up- seems to me that Simon wants to be back as an interviewer rather than a host; the show is slowly mutating into a kind of chat-show with intermittent quiz questions. it's falling between two stools in my opinion. 

I'm still a fan of his- he was brilliant on the Russell Brand show a couple of weeks back- it just seemed there was something missing from this show. Laughs, maybe...

did anyone else notice that Mark Ronson with glasses looks uncannily like Graham Coxon?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 2, 2008)

I just caught the end.  Why was Bill Bailey not there?


----------



## harpo (Oct 2, 2008)

That hairdo is becoming horribly ubiquitous again.


----------



## mysterygirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Obviously it's not just me then that noticed the hair - I havne't seen Buzzcocks for a while and thought he'd changed it ages ago and I hadn't noticed.

Mark Ronson looked young, I thought he was about 30?


----------



## Cid (Oct 2, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> I just caught the end.  Why was Bill Bailey not there?



Left for good. 



Can't wait to see the Dermot O'Leary episode... 

I think this spells the death of Buzzcocks tbh.


----------



## g force (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep Bill Bailey made Buzzcocks better IMO and he and Phil had a great thing going. Last night was just a bit shit. Mark Ronson really is a twat...not bad as a guest but not as captain.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 3, 2008)

i liked the little dance that they did. had a few laughs but i do like bill bailey


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 3, 2008)

It's just not funny anymore


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 3, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Simon Amstel, new member of Tears For Fears?



the wife said "look at his trendy new hair cut".

for it's true, he has a trendy new hair cut.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 3, 2008)

mysterygirl said:


> Mark Ronson looked young, I thought he was about 30?



yeah, 30 is *ancient* innit!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 3, 2008)

Have we travelled back in time to 1985, the last time that haircut was fashionable?

Ralph Little and Adele made me laugh. Not a big fan of Minchin, but he got a guffaw...Ronson was useless as a captain...bring back Noel I say...


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Simon Amstel,




A man whose face i'd never tire of slamming a chisel into.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 3, 2008)

keep up kyser. funny not-quite-quiff haircuts and checked shirts are all the rage, amongst "the kids". it's that sort of not-quite-rockabilly-i-like-the-smiths sort of look. so yes, 1985.


----------



## maximilian ping (Oct 3, 2008)

never mind the buzzcocks

shudder


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 3, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> A man whose face i'd never tire of slamming a chisel into.



charming.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> charming.



Harsh but fair I reckon.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 3, 2008)

why? did he upset you somehow? diss your sideburns?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 3, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> why? did he upset you somehow? diss your sideburns?




It's just one of those irrational hatred things.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> It's just not funny anymore



I swear it was funny last week though!  Let's not be too hasty to write it off, Bill Bailey has been recycling the same gags for 20 years or so anyway so I reckon once they get someone permanent in it'll change the dynamic of the show pretty nicely.  I suggest Stewart Lee, although he won't do it and was pretty shit when he was on it - just didn't suit him.  So he's my pick.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm with fedayn, to be honest.  but i'm still bitter about an argument amstel and i had when he was 15 and even more bitter since i found out that he neither remembers me nor the argument which makes me look really really sad and that makes me even angrier.


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 3, 2008)

*moment of realisation*

*books into clinic*


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Oct 3, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I swear it was funny last week though!


er, it wasn't on last week... last night was the first show of the new series.

you probably saw an old one on Dave


----------



## softybabe (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought it was the unfuniest ever episode...it felt really forced and rehearsed ...


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2008)

I liked it!

Especially the dance.
And the thread on Simon's shirt.

And mainly, mainly his new hair.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 3, 2008)

Thought it was fine. Not best, but everything has an off week.

More importantly, where is the tap to turn off the endless flow of twenty-summink tweeting cockney girls that take up a seat on the show every week? Who are they and why do people think singing like a 13yr old boy with a half broken voice is any good?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 3, 2008)

I found her quite amusing though. Better than having that bint Rod Stewart's daughter on again.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 3, 2008)

I bet she's annoying at parties!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder if Bill will go on to be the bad guy in a Disney cartoon, which is what Sean Hughes did.  (Mulan).


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 3, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I liked it!
> 
> Especially the dance.
> And the thread on Simon's shirt.
> ...


i loved both these things with all my heart! i was laughing many at the thread.

i also got pretty creamy for mark ronson. especially with the glasses. i heart him.


----------



## rosa (Oct 3, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I liked it!
> 
> Especially the dance.
> And the thread on Simon's shirt.
> ...


Seconded.

Didn't know Dermot O'Leary was going to be a guest captain  they should bring back Lamarr for that episode.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Oct 3, 2008)

rapattaque said:


> Thought it was fine. Not best, but everything has an off week.
> 
> More importantly, where is the tap to turn off the endless flow of twenty-summink tweeting cockney girls that take up a seat on the show every week? Who are they and why do people think singing like a 13yr old boy with a half broken voice is any good?



but more importantly, why do they only have one girl on at anygiven time? Maybe two at a push?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 4, 2008)

rosa said:


> Seconded.
> 
> Didn't know Dermot O'Leary was going to be a guest captain  they should bring back Lamarr for that episode.



He was actually quite naughty and funny the other day on Keith Lemon's Celebrity Juice, so he might be okay.... you never know.


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2008)

I liked Lamarr, but to be honest Simon now makes it. You're right though, he'd be good as a chatshow host, where he's the centre of attention and the guests are just props.


----------



## foo (Oct 6, 2008)

i really like Lamarr, but think Amstell is much better as the Buzzcocks host.


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how Simon addresses every guest by their full name, thus trivialising their fame and success.

I read a quote from him once about how his mum didn't think he'd make it as a comedian; "What? I'm a gay Jew, how can I not make it?"


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 6, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> It's just not funny anymore



It hadn't been funny since Lamarr left and it had barely been funny for the last season before he did leave.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 6, 2008)

"Won't you come home Bill Bailey won't you come home..."

I have finally got used to Amstell, he is quite funny in a self-conscious way like a teenager.


----------



## Mallard (Oct 6, 2008)

It's lost it. Don't like the often nasty public school bullying type 'humour' from the weazel Amstell (or whatever). Put it to sleep now Lamarr's gone.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 7, 2008)

Mallard said:


> It's lost it. Don't like the often nasty public school bullying type 'humour' from the weazel Amstell (or whatever). Put it to sleep now Lamarr's gone.



Taking the piss out of twats is funny though.


----------



## rapattaque (Oct 7, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> but more importantly, why do they only have one girl on at anygiven time? Maybe two at a push?



Girls aren't funny. Or something like that.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 10, 2008)

Second episode was much better. Stephen Fry as a captain. Just watched it, pretty funny.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00dyt2g/Never_Mind_the_Buzzcocks_Series_22_Episode_2/


----------



## rosa (Oct 11, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> but more importantly, why do they only have one girl on at anygiven time? Maybe two at a push?


Two girls on this week. Both of them really unfunny and annoying, unfortunately.


----------



## Fullyplumped (Oct 11, 2008)

rapattaque said:


> Girls aren't funny. Or something like that.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Josie Long is funny, actually. 

The pop starlet wasn't obviously. I don't know why she was there. Someone dropped out I expect.


----------



## Dravinian (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Josie Long is funny, actually.
> 
> The pop starlet wasn't obviously. I don't know why she was there. Someone dropped out I expect.



Eye Candy?

She was born in 1989...fucking ell. I was leaving school then


----------



## clandestino (Oct 11, 2008)

I thought Josie Long was funny. But it was all about Amstell and Stephen Fry really.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 11, 2008)

i thought it was shite 

buzzcocks used to be one of my favourite programs , i am unhappy now


----------



## exleper (Oct 11, 2008)

I was giggling like an idiot all the way through, and I think Fry had a lot to do with it.

all this 'buzzcocks is shit now' talk is far too premature.  It still makes for a very entertaining half hour.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 11, 2008)

ianw said:


> Second episode was much better. Stephen Fry as a captain. Just watched it, pretty funny.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00dyt2g/Never_Mind_the_Buzzcocks_Series_22_Episode_2/


 Fry, Josie Long and the american bloke, were all very funny.  Win.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Josie Long is funny, actually.
> 
> The pop starlet wasn't obviously. I don't know why she was there. Someone dropped out I expect.



I actually thought she was very funny.  Just not intentionally.


----------



## rosa (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Josie Long is funny, actually.


Each to their own, i just find her twee and irritating. 

The american bloke was funny though.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

i don't know why people hates it. i think it is sooo good and funny.

I adore simon amstell.

and i loved that america boy jiggly dance and then simon doing it. loved.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 11, 2008)

Seeing as how the F series of QI (which would usually be on by now) has been delayed until January (to make way for Little Britain, or some such shit) I'm glad to see Sir Stephen of Fry on SOMETHING *DTs*


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

rosa said:


> Each to their own, i just find her twee and irritating.
> 
> The american bloke was funny though.



Yeah, he ended up being quite funny too.



electrogirl said:


> i don't know why people hates it. i think it is sooo good and funny.
> 
> I adore simon amstell.
> 
> and i loved that america boy jiggly dance and then simon doing it. loved.



How skinny were little Simon's legs! Aw.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Yeah, he ended up being quite funny too.
> 
> 
> 
> How skinny were little Simon's legs! Aw.



who was that american man? i can't remember where he was from.

i love simons new hair many much.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 11, 2008)

When I first saw his hair I actually screamed a bit. But now I like it.

The American was from a band with a silly name, something to do with an elephant.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> When I first saw his hair I actually screamed a bit. But now I like it.
> 
> The American was from a band with a silly name, something to do with an elephant.



i love. it's eightiesumundo.

yeah cage the elephant.  thanks! (hubby)


----------



## Iguana (Oct 12, 2008)

rosa said:


> Each to their own, i just find her twee and irritating.



Yeah she was exactly that.  I didn't like her much, her jokes seemed to be ones that she gave too much thought to.  And she made me feel like she'd be a total know-it-all in real life.


----------



## ethel (Oct 12, 2008)

i love josie long.

i saw her recently and:

a) she said that she likes to pretend that stephen fry is her dad, so she must have been so excited

and

b) she likes my james yorkston bag.

i loves her.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 12, 2008)

zoooo said:


> The pop starlet wasn't obviously. I don't know why she was there. Someone dropped out I expect.


cos she's in the saturdays and they're all over the place at the moment.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 16, 2008)

kelly rowland has a very nice voice


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 16, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> kelly rowland has a very nice voice



ugh it's cringey when they _try_ though isn't it?


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 16, 2008)

aww i thought she was nice


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 16, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> aww i thought she was nice



i ever said she wasn't. nice nips too.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 16, 2008)

She was nice, and they were so mean to her. But it was jolly amusing. 

"Are you taking the piss at me?"

Bob was good!


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 16, 2008)

zoooo said:


> She was nice, and they were so mean to her. But it was jolly amusing.
> 
> Bob was good!



bob was v. good. 

i found myself liking nik grimshaw too.

he cottoned on to simon's 'saying all of the celebrity's name' thing too.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 16, 2008)

Was an ok show tonight, wasn't that impressed though!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> bob was v. good.


The pay-off of the crocodile wresting gag was great.


----------



## stavros (Oct 16, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> kelly rowland has a very nice voice



She's changed a bit since Dexy's hasn't she?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 16, 2008)

I love Bob Mortimer. He was excellent tonight. I laughed.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 16, 2008)

stavros said:


> She's changed a bit since Dexy's hasn't she?







Dillinger4 said:


> I love Bob Mortimer. He was excellent tonight. I laughed.



yeah, he made me chuckle a fair bit


----------



## zoooo (Oct 16, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> The pay-off of the crocodile wresting gag was great.



Oh yes, that made me do a lol.


----------



## rollinder (Oct 17, 2008)

watched it for the first time in ages, but only got as far as Amstell telling bad jokes about bees - turned off after about 15 minutes. The funniest moments were Phill Jupitus briefly paroding the Ting Tings and Bob Mortimer's sweary punchline, the rest was meh/ok at best.
eta: I've started missing Mark Lamar again


----------



## foo (Oct 17, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> aww i thought she was nice



yeh, me too -  and game for a laugh. i loved her 'taking the piss at me'


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 17, 2008)

rollinder said:


> watched it for the first time in ages, but only got as far as Amstell telling bad jokes about bees - turned off after about 15 minutes. The funniest moments were Phill Jupitus briefly paroding the Ting Tings and Bob Mortimer's sweary punchline, the rest was meh/ok at best.
> eta: I've started missing Mark Lamar again


Well, the reason I watch it is to laugh, and it made me laugh, so that was an outcome in my view.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 17, 2008)

rollinder said:


> watched it for the first time in ages, but only got as far as Amstell telling bad jokes about bees - turned off after about 15 minutes. The funniest moments were Phill Jupitus briefly paroding the Ting Tings and Bob Mortimer's sweary punchline, *the rest was meh/ok at best.*
> (



Agreed.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 23, 2008)

I loved Danny Dyer lots.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 23, 2008)

He's SUCH a wanker


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 23, 2008)

foo said:


> yeh, me too -  and game for a laugh. i loved her 'taking the piss at me'



Yeh, she came across really really well - got stuck in, no diva crap


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 23, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> He's SUCH a wanker



what you talking about babe?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 23, 2008)

I enjoyed tonight's show. Dyer came out of it less of a wanker than I expected surprisingly.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 23, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I enjoyed tonight's show. Dyer came out of it less of a wanker than I expected surprisingly.



Well, i guess you can concede he's willing to laugh at himself. But that's cos everybody else does


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 23, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> He's SUCH a wanker



innit.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 23, 2008)

oh hes alright, he's loveable. i think he seems like a laugh.


----------



## sfumato (Oct 23, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh hes alright, he's loveable. i think he seems like a laugh.



Lovable's right. He's ridiculously fit. 

That programme about hard men that he *wasn't plugging* looks shockingly bad though.


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 23, 2008)

Dravinian said:


> Eye Candy?
> 
> She was born in 1989...fucking ell. I was leaving school then



I'd just started school so I have no quibbles about saying that she's gorgeous (especially now with short hair), funny or not. 

But the show's limping, they just can't change the skits which have long passed their sell by date. Lamarr was really good with the ID parade quips but Amstell's just trying too hard.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought I hated Dyer, but he was great! Love him calling Simon babe.

And Rhys Darby is totally, totally fanciable. Who knew!
I love him on Conchords, of course, but now he can join Jemaine and Bret in my sexual fantasy realm. Awesome.


----------



## g force (Oct 24, 2008)

sfumato said:


> Lovable's right. He's ridiculously fit.
> 
> That programme about hard men that he *wasn't plugging* looks shockingly bad though.



I reckon even I could take Danny Dyer....he's a cockney football hooligan wannabe. On and an utter cock.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 24, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Well, i guess you can concede he's willing to laugh at himself. But that's cos everybody else does



He's a professional wideboy little cockernee typecast - I'm finding it a bit difficult to separate him from the knobbiness of other similar types. I usually wince when I see him on screen to be honest.

But I though Dyer came out of that with a little credit. I actually found him far more likeable and human than usual - he's a knob alright, and I wouldn't want to see him barleyed up late at night giving it the big potatoes, but he just seemed like another insecure actor wondering where the fuck he and his silly accent could go now.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 24, 2008)

Pretty much everyone I grew up with is like Danny Dyer.  He's a massive knobhead, obviously, and he inspires devotion and - whisper it - respect from other massive knobheads but give 'im 'is doos, he dun alright last night.

I believe that's what "they" say.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 24, 2008)

I laughed at last nights ep. I've also met DD and he's alright as a human being...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 24, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> I laughed at last nights ep. I've also met DD and he's alright as a human being...


no he's not, he's a fucking medja-whore of the worse type.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 24, 2008)

'eez been married to the same fackin' bird for 'ees 'ole adult life.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 24, 2008)

He's a fucking actor, what do you expect?


Not making excuses for the plum, but there's something  more annoying about someone with his accent playing the meejah game for some reason.


----------



## lostexpectation (Oct 24, 2008)

loved the comment about orlando bloom, how he hadn't projected personality in public so he play whoever he wants,he really get offended by that.

i often forget orlando bloom is english


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 24, 2008)

One to file under:

"Not as funny as it use to be"


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't enjoy the latest one as much as the others this series. The whole 'methods to increase ratings' joke was a bit crap.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I didn't enjoy the latest one as much as the others this series. The whole 'methods to increase ratings' joke was a bit crap.



Yeah, it was painful.


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Pretty much everyone I grew up with is like Danny Dyer.  He's a massive knobhead, obviously, and he inspires devotion and - whisper it - respect from other massive knobheads but give 'im 'is doos, he dun alright last night.
> 
> I believe that's what "they" say.



I don't think he takes himself too seriously though and I think he's aware that plenty of peeps think he's a knob and he isn't too bitter about that. I don't find him that offensive tbh, a bit of a twat maybe but an honest, bare-faced twat rather than a pretentious deluded fool. He doesn't try to be something he obviously isn't and couldn't be.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Oct 25, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I thought I hated Dyer, but he was great! Love him calling Simon babe.
> 
> And Rhys Darby is totally, totally fanciable. Who knew!
> I love him on Conchords, of course, but now he can join Jemaine and Bret in my sexual fantasy realm. Awesome.


are there any male comedians you _don't_ want to fuck, zoooo?! 

I can see you there, being double-teamed by Noel Fielding and Julian Barratt; Frankie Boyle's polishing up a big man-dildo, Rhys Darby gently masturbating naked in the corner while Brett and Jermaine slowly undress each other...

sorry, veered off somewhat into slash there. was it good for you?! 

personally, I thought Danny Dyer came across as a most likeable and affable chap this week. and... I never thought I'd hear myself type this, but I'm really starting to go off Simon Amstell...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 25, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I didn't enjoy the latest one as much as the others this series. The whole 'methods to increase ratings' joke was a bit crap.




Agreed, i haven't enjoyed this series much really,its just not how it used to be.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 25, 2008)

ebay sex moomin said:


> are there any male comedians you _don't_ want to fuck, zoooo?!
> 
> I can see you there, being double-teamed by Noel Fielding and Julian Barratt; Frankie Boyle's polishing up a big man-dildo, Rhys Darby gently masturbating naked in the corner while Brett and Jermaine slowly undress each other...
> 
> sorry, veered off somewhat into slash there. was it good for you?!




More please.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 30, 2008)

According to DS, tomorrow night's episode has been dropped, and will be replaced by that which would have been next week's episode. Why? Because Russell Brand is on it


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Nine Bob Note said:


> According to DS, tomorrow night's episode has been dropped, and will be replaced by that which would have been next week's episode. Why? Because Russell Brand is on it



oh for fucking hells fucks sake.

i bet it would've been a hoot as well.

i hate public.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 30, 2008)

anything that means less russell brand on the air is a good thing imo


----------



## Sadken (Oct 30, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh for fucking hells fucks sake.
> 
> i bet it would've been a hoot as well.
> 
> i hate public.



That is some serious alternative lifestyle bullshit!


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 30, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Agreed, i haven't enjoyed this series much really,its just not how it used to be.


Agreed.

Also, last week's episode took the "is it an interview show, is it a panel game?" confusion to new levels.

Shame.  I used to like it.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 30, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> anything that means less russell brand on the air is a good thing imo



^
This.

Buzzocks has been going down the swanny since this series started.  Last thing they need is the "comedy" of Brand.

Brand makes my teeth squeek.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't care if anybody thinks its shit. It is.

But its still making me laugh.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 30, 2008)

The lad captaining the other team is lulz.

The Glasvegas guy reminds me of Cassidy from Preacher.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 30, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I don't care if anybody thinks its shit. It is.
> 
> But its still making me laugh.



Same. Wish he'd shut up about the shit ratings though. James Corden is fucking great.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG!!!

I know number 3. The one they said looked like he needed a fix.

He probably does.


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2008)

Balbi said:


> The Glasvegas guy reminds me of Cassidy from Preacher.



I thought he looked a bit like Joe Strummer with the specs on.

I liked the bit about Simon turning straight for Germaine Greer.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

The glasvegas guy was a twat.

I laughed alot again today. I think maybe the show has gone more towards and interviewy type format, but who cares? It was hardly a brilliant 'quiz' show as it was.


When will there be a funny girl? PLEASE? 

They always sit in the same place and they're always not funny.

Well not always, but often.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh and I officially have a supercrush on James Cordon.

I can fucking BET you money Zooo agrees with me here.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 31, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Same. Wish he'd shut up about the shit ratings though. James Corden is fucking great.



Really? i find him OTT and embarassing on everything I've seen him on


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 31, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> When will there be a funny girl? PLEASE?
> (



Amy was funny. And Kelly Rowland did well


----------



## Iguana (Oct 31, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Amy was funny. And Kelly Rowland did well



I thought Germaine Greer held her own really well, she was pretty funny.


----------



## isitme (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't watch this, but I tried tonight and switched it off after about 3 minutes because the presenter was so bad


----------



## pk (Oct 31, 2008)

Has Phil Jupitus ever been anything but fat and unfunny?


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 31, 2008)

electrogirl;8267654

I laughed alot again today. I think maybe the show has gone more towards and interviewy type format said:
			
		

> Popworld is all right if you like that sort of thing, but when you have never heard of most of the people on Buzzocks, why would you be interested in hearing an interview with them on a panel quiz?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 31, 2008)

Iguana said:


> I thought Germaine Greer held her own really well, she was pretty funny.


Yup.  She was pretty funny, I thought.

It was a better episode, in my opinion.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Amy was funny. And Kelly Rowland did well



I know that's why I put the disclaimer in. But you've got to admit that they're quite often not funny.

Amy was fucking brilliant.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> Popworld is all right if you like that sort of thing, but when you have never heard of most of the people on Buzzocks, why would you be interested in hearing an interview with them on a panel quiz?



Yeah but it's not a proper interview is it? It's more of Simon taking it in turns to take the piss out of them, which is quite funny imo.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 31, 2008)

Best moment last night was GGs face when Gabrielle was asked 'What's your take on feminism'....Greer looked saddened and Wry and I were both 'Yeah, she's gonna be giving that chica some shit in the green room afterwards'...

Was in stitches at some points....


----------



## zenie (Oct 31, 2008)

Last night's was sh*t, it's really, really gone downhill IMO.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 31, 2008)

It's gone shite ever since that talent vacuum Amstel took over. Utter wanker...


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

zenie said:


> Last night's was sh*t, it's really, really gone downhill IMO.



Really? I laughed out loud loads!

I don't really get what the problem is.

People obviously have an issue with Amstell, which is fair enough, but I think he's fucking quick witted.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 31, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> People obviously have an issue with Amstell, which is fair enough, but I think he's fucking quick witted.



I think he maybe over does the cheesey 50's style host shtick.  And a lot of times the scripted jokes fall flat.  But he is fantastically quick witted.  And he can say the nastiest things in the most lovable way.  And he doesn't get pouty if someone he's taking the piss out of can give as good as they get.


----------



## zenie (Oct 31, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Really? I laughed out loud loads!
> 
> I don't really get what the problem is.
> 
> People obviously have an issue with Amstell, which is fair enough, but I think he's fucking quick witted.


 

Just cos you laugh doesn't mean it isn't shit! 

It can still be shit and be comical, but it's leaps and bounds away from what it was.

I dont think I'll bother tuning in next week!

All Amstel seems to do is rip the shit out of his guests, but not in a particularly nice way. Was there any need for him to take the piss out of that Aussie singer so much? 

And why do they have guests that are complete dickheads who clearly don't want to be on the show?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Oct 31, 2008)

zenie said:


> Just cos you laugh doesn't mean it isn't shit!
> 
> It can still be shit and be comical, but it's leaps and bounds away from what it was.



Yup,exactly right.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I thought it were proper shit. I still laughed. I like my funny shit. 

I couldn't care less what it was before.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 31, 2008)

zenie said:


> Just cos you laugh doesn't mean it isn't shit!



But it's a comedy programme.  If it makes you laugh it's done it's job.  Yes there have been better episodes, but they can't all be classics.  This one was really funny, I laughed out loud right through it.  Job done, imo.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

I went to bed 10 mins before the end.  Shite.

Did anyone else think Johnny Vegas has lost weight?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 31, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I went to bed 10 mins before the end.  Shite.
> 
> Did anyone else think Johnny Vegas has lost weight?



Yeh he looked skinny as fuck.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

zenie said:


> Just cos you laugh doesn't mean it isn't shit!
> 
> It can still be shit and be comical, but it's leaps and bounds away from what it was.
> 
> ...



But it's a comedy show and I laughed? I don't know what more I'm meant to be looking for.

And as for the aussie singer, I think you're asking for it if you wear sunglasses in a studio! Fair game!

And I dont thinkhe takes the piss in a malicious way, he takes it well if they take the piss back.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh he looked skinny as fuck.



Well I wouldn't go that far   But he did look like he'd lost a chin and a fair amount of belly.

When I saw him in his car the other day though he just looked like his usual massive self


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 31, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> But it's a comedy show and I laughed? I don't know what more I'm meant to be looking for.
> 
> And as for the aussie singer, I think you're asking for it if you wear sunglasses in a studio! Fair game!
> 
> And I dont thinkhe takes the piss in a malicious way, he takes it well if they take the piss back.



The aussie singer was the woman, the guy in the sunglasses is in Glasvegas, from Glasgow.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> The aussie singer was the woman, the guy in the sunglasses is in Glasvegas, from Glasgow.



Oh okay sorry. The aussie girl was a bit of a div though, he wasn't horrible to her, only taking the mick.

Would Lamarr have been any different?


----------



## zenie (Oct 31, 2008)

Iguana said:


> But it's a comedy programme. If it makes you laugh it's done it's job. Yes there have been better episodes, but they can't all be classics. This one was really funny, I laughed out loud right through it. Job done, imo.


 
Has it done it's job though, there's level of comedy with chuckle brothers at the bottom and fawlty towers at the top, this was somewhere near the chuckle brothers IMO! 



electrogirl said:


> But it's a comedy show and I laughed? I don't know what more I'm meant to be looking for.
> 
> And as for the aussie singer, I think you're asking for it if you wear sunglasses in a studio! Fair game!
> 
> And I dont thinkhe takes the piss in a malicious way, he takes it well if they take the piss back.


 

But it's not just a comedy show, it's Buzzcocks, it's meant to be good comedy, not the shite that was on, i mean they even took the piss out of themselves for it being shite  Shite jokes aren't funny, even when you tell people to lower their expectations. 

The Aussie Singer wasn't a bloke she was the Chill me girl 

Maybe but it's just not that funny imvho

I reckon they should get rid of Amstell and that James guy, not right for this show!

/end of rant sorry guys


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I thought the lower your expectations bit was excellent.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 31, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh he looked skinny as fuck.



lost 4 stone apparantly


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 31, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Well I wouldn't go that far   But he did look like he'd lost a chin and a fair amount of belly.
> 
> When I saw him in his car the other day though he just looked like his usual massive self



Skinny as fuck, for Johnny Vegas.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

zenie said:


> Has it done it's job though, there's level of comedy with chuckle brothers at the bottom and fawlty towers at the top, this was somewhere near the chuckle brothers IMO!



I don't get this argument at all.

Buzzcocks is meant to be funny, I laughed, therefore good. 

You;re bringing some high/low culture thing in somewhere.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> lost 4 stone apparantly



that's a lot of weight! he must have given up the beer


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh come on.



> -Germaine Greer, do you think there should be a collective female identity?
> 
> -No!
> 
> -Ok, moving on...



That was funny.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Zenie needs to lower her expectations.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 31, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Zenie needs to lower her expectations.



slightly


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 31, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I don't get this argument at all.
> 
> Buzzcocks is meant to be funny, I laughed, therefore good.
> 
> You;re bringing some high/low culture thing in somewhere.



Buzzcocks used to be a comedy pop quiz game with decent guests.

It's now Popworld for the first 15 mintues with people you have never heard off.

It might still be funny in places (which I agree it is) but it's a shadow of what it used to be.



e2a:  In the above sentences is it 'use' or 'used'?  I am not sure.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Your just getting old, thats all.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 31, 2008)

How did electrogirl hear the Glasvegas dude speak and think he was Australian???


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Oct 31, 2008)

How did electrogirl hear the Glasvegas dude speak?!

"mumble mumble mumble none of your business mumble mumble"


----------



## Artie Fufkin (Nov 1, 2008)

ebay sex moomin said:


> How did electrogirl hear the Glasvegas dude speak?!
> 
> "mumble mumble mumble none of your business mumble mumble"



finally saw it last night, christ, that bloke was a twat 

I love Amstell but NMTB has jumped the shark now and this should really be the last series.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 1, 2008)

Did I mention that somebody I know was in one of the lineups?


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 1, 2008)

was it number 4?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 1, 2008)

number 3. The one who looked like he needed a fix.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 1, 2008)

he looked like he needed a pie... can't you Wiganites sort him out a pie?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 1, 2008)

ebay sex moomin said:


> he looked like he needed a pie... can't you Wiganites sort him out a pie?!



He doesn't live in Wigan any more. That is probably the problem.


----------



## rosa (Nov 2, 2008)

Just watching the repeat. That bloke out of Glasvegas really is a wanker. Take your shades off, you're indoors and everyone's laughing at you.And i'm glad someone's pulled him up on the "oh i don't want to talk about my dad" - "then don't write a song about him, dickhead" contradiction. Kind of made him looks worse that Germaine Greer was, unexpectedly, a really good sport.


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 2, 2008)

Germaine's in great form


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 2, 2008)

James off of Glasvegas is a disaster. He obviously doesn't want to get involved, which is fine - so don't go on the fucking show then


----------



## rosa (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the fact that Germaine didn't even try to hide her disgust at gabriel cilme


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 2, 2008)

Germaine's ACE


----------



## cesare (Nov 2, 2008)

I proper lol'd when the presenter with the dodgy cardigan asked dozy Gabriella what's-her-face what she thought about feminism ... "  errr errr errr [long pause] well I don't think people should say bad things about women" ... then said presenter turned to Germaine and said "makes you think it was all in vain eh?"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 2, 2008)

cesare said:


> I proper lol'd when the presenter with the dodgy cardigan asked dozy Gabriella what's-her-face what she thought about feminism ... "  errr errr errr [long pause] well I don't think people should say bad things about women" ... then said presenter turned to Germaine and said "makes you think it was all in vain eh?"



heh


----------



## g force (Nov 2, 2008)

Best episode in a long, long time. Greer was brilliant..Amstell seemed more interested. Glasvegas dude...oh dear, what a dick...like his band but christ he was risible.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 2, 2008)

My flatmate and I reckon he was wasted. Hence the sunglasses and trying to keep quiet. He may also be a dick.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 4, 2008)

Just watched it on iPlayer - it was fairly amusing. All the best bits were with Germaine. That James boy who was the host reminds me of a friend of mine so much that I expected him to start talking about computer games and badminton. 

Didn't see Johnny Vegas, though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 4, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Just watched it on iPlayer - it was fairly amusing. All the best bits were with Germaine. That James boy who was the host reminds me of a friend of mine so much that I expected him to start talking about computer games and badminton.
> 
> Didn't see Johnny Vegas, though.



Johnny Vegas was on the week before


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2008)

And Simon Amstell presents it, no that James boy


----------



## zenie (Nov 4, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Zenie needs to lower her expectations.


 


Iguana said:


> slightly


 

I don't need to do anything thankyou  I just won't watch it anymore, like many others I expect!


----------



## scifisam (Nov 4, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> And Simon Amstell presents it, no that James boy



Oops, I meant guest captain. 

I see about Johnny Vegas now - TY.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 6, 2008)

I liked Lisa Maffia!

Not as good as other weeks though.


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 6, 2008)

Lisa Maffia was WRETCHED. Talentless and thick.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 6, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Lisa Maffia was WRETCHED. Talentless and thick.



She was a laugh!


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 6, 2008)

I must have missed that bit. She was chippy and defensive, didn't have anything to say for herself beyond justifying her career and I reckon could be well bitchy


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 6, 2008)

Was...d...did I just witness Alexei Sayle singing the Internationale on national TV? If so, it was glorious.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 6, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I must have missed that bit. She was chippy and defensive, didn't have anything to say for herself beyond justifying her career and I reckon could be well bitchy



God I completely got a different impression! I thought she was taking the pisstaking in the right way and having a laugh with it?!

'Stop going on about that show what noone watched!'

She knows celebair is shit!


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 6, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Was...d...did I just witness Alexei Sayle singing the Internationale on national TV? If so, it was glorious.



ah - that's who that fat bastard was.


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 6, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> ah - that's who that fat bastard was.





heh


----------



## Cid (Nov 7, 2008)

Don't get too smiley about that Jefe, at least he's got a brilliant comedy career to look back on...


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 7, 2008)

I was laughing cos that was the beginning of every show "who IS that fat bastard"?


----------



## Dhimmi (Nov 7, 2008)

Is Lamarr still writing this?


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 7, 2008)

aye-


----------



## foo (Nov 7, 2008)

i still think Amstell is better than Lamarr on this show. more engaging and funnier. Lamarr was too sour faced on it imo - and yes, i still find it funny, because it still makes me laugh. 

electrogirl, i thought Lisa Maffia was ok too. not brilliant - but i not bitchy or wretched 

caught up with last weeks (i think) the one with Germaine Greer and was pleasantly surprised. she rocked.


----------



## foo (Nov 7, 2008)

has anyone read Sayles' books btw? i've tried and think they're crap.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2008)

I started reading one before I realised he was plagiarising JG Ballard, then I gave up


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 7, 2008)

its getting better , i was about to leave the building but the last one  good , dons :backpeddlingsmiley: cape


----------



## rosa (Nov 7, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Was...d...did I just witness Alexei Sayle singing the Internationale on national TV? If so, it was glorious.



You actually witnessed Alexei Sayle singing the Internationale on national TV while being restrained by Simon Amstell dressed as a giant pink rabbit. Possibly my favourite TV moment ever.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 9, 2008)

so far through the repeat - Jack Dee & Alexi Sayle yay! bunny suit: yay
 amstell - no except for the you can't imtimidated me in that costume -I'm a bunny,  you're a shit bunny moment
amstell - shuttehfuckup about lesbians




			
				rosa said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Refused as fuck
> Was...d...did I just witness Alexei Sayle singing the Internationale on national TV? If so, it was glorious.
> 
> You actually witnessed Alexei Sayle singing the Internationale on national TV while being restrained by Simon Amstell dressed as a giant pink rabbit. *Possibly my favourite TV moment ever. *



just seen that bit ^ seconded the bit in bold.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 9, 2008)

worst lookalikes ever - their Springsteen looks more like Willie Nelson (their Pink was pretty hot though)

get on with the fucking round or go off and do a comedy pop chat show instead if that's what you really want


----------



## exleper (Nov 9, 2008)

rollinder said:


> get on with the fucking round or go off and do a comedy pop chat show instead if that's what you really want


Lots of people have said this, and I don't really understand it.  Did you watch this show for the excitement of the quiz?  Does anyone really care about who wins or how many points they score or what the answers to the questions are?  

In a sense it's like Shooting Stars now, it's not really about the quiz, it's more a vehicle for a particular brand of comedy, and that suits me fine.  As long as it makes me laugh, I don't care if they deviate wildly from the format.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 9, 2008)

exleper said:


> Lots of people have said this, and I don't really understand it.  Did you watch this show for the excitement of the quiz?


for me, it's question of _pace. _comedy is about pace, and this show changes gears so often that it's become clunky. I love Simon Amstell- clearly a very witty man, but I feel he's more suited to an interviewer role than a panel show host (imho)


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2008)

rollinder said:


> worst lookalikes ever - their Springsteen looks more like Willie Nelson (their Pink was pretty hot though)
> 
> get on with the fucking round or go off and do a comedy pop chat show instead if that's what you really want



Are you _really_ annoyed that the lookalikes weren't very good?


----------



## soulman (Nov 9, 2008)

I reckon Simon Amstell has made the show his own now. I prefer him to Lamarr


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2008)

ebay sex moomin said:


> I love Simon Amstell- clearly a very witty man, but I feel he's more suited to an interviewer role than a panel show host (imho)



I hear there's a spot for a Friday night chat show on BBC1 going (I'm serious about this).


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2008)

stavros said:


> I hear there's a spot for a Friday night chat show on BBC1 going (I'm serious about this).



He's a bit too snidey though, likes to take the piss out of celebritys and celeb culture? In an affectionate way but most guests probably wouldn't like it.

That's why popworld was so great. They never did boring orthodox interviews.

Lemar from afar!

I don't think he'd work on a mainstream chatshow tbh.


----------



## stavros (Nov 9, 2008)

OK maybe not the Beeb's flagship Friday night jobby, but how about something along the Graham Norton line (from when he was on C4 about ten years ago)?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 9, 2008)

stavros said:


> OK maybe not the Beeb's flagship Friday night jobby, but how about something along the Graham Norton line (from when he was on C4 about ten years ago)?



I just don't think many celebs would go on it! Loads of them walked out on popworld and I can't imagine Amstell becoming a normal question and answer type interviewer. He's too cynical.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 9, 2008)

I love Amstell lots and lots. But I couldn't buy him being remotely interested in ANY of the answers a celeb would give him on a mainstream chat show.

I'd love him in another show somewhat like Popworld though.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I love Amstell lots and lots. But I couldn't buy him being remotely interested in ANY of the answers a celeb would give him on a mainstream chat show.
> 
> I'd love him in another show somewhat like Popworld though.



Popworld was so ace. I wish it would come out on video. 

The bits of cheese he gave out at those music awards!


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 10, 2008)

i caught the tailend of a "10 years of T4" clips show today, and it had everyone on it apart from Amstell - I didn't see a single clip. 

has he been airbrushed out of T4 history for going to the BBC or something?


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> i caught the tailend of a "10 years of T4" clips show today, and it had everyone on it apart from Amstell - I didn't see a single clip.
> 
> has he been airbrushed out of T4 history for going to the BBC or something?



hmm i didn't manage to watch much of it today but that is quite weird. I wouldn't have thought he'd be punished for leaving though..Dermot was on it.


----------



## exleper (Nov 10, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> i caught the tailend of a "10 years of T4" clips show today, and it had everyone on it apart from Amstell - I didn't see a single clip.
> 
> has he been airbrushed out of T4 history for going to the BBC or something?


They showed a few clips of him actually, including a Popworld retrospective.  A great clip when Amstell suddenly gets up from his seat in the studio, goes into a room with Leo Sayer in and says '....Father?'   Then they feel each other's hair.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2008)

exleper said:


> They showed a few clips of him actually, including a Popworld retrospective.  A great clip when Amstell suddenly gets up from his seat in the studio, goes into a room with Leo Sayer in and says '....Father?'   Then they feel each other's hair.





oh i miss it.


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 10, 2008)

exleper said:


> They showed a few clips of him actually, including a Popworld retrospective.  A great clip when Amstell suddenly gets up from his seat in the studio, goes into a room with Leo Sayer in and says '....Father?'   Then they feel each other's hair.



ah ok - it was just weird there wasn't a single clip in the closing montage...


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 10, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> ah ok - it was just weird there wasn't a single clip in the closing montage...



I don't remember him being a massive T4 presenter though to be fair, Miquita was, but SImon was pretty much solely Popworld? Didn't do the live stuff?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought Lisa Maffia came out of that show very well, infact I thought she was pretty funny.


----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I love Amstell lots and lots. But I couldn't buy him being remotely interested in ANY of the answers a celeb would give him on a mainstream chat show.



OK it's a bit utopian of me, but that would be great, with him basically rubbishing the modern day "celebrities" to their faces. It's not without precedent though, because enough politicians go on HIGNFY knowing they'll be mocked mercilessly.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 11, 2008)

he's too ascerbic for the Jonathon Ross slot in my opinion, but he'd certainly merit his own chat show, perhaps in a Graham Norton stylee, as you suggested. 

random observations-

(imo) there's a reason they can't get quality pop star guests. The show has visibly pissed too many people off. I hereby name it 'Q magazine' syndrome. They _can_ still get quality comedians however. 

Buzzcocks is lacking something now (apart from the absence of the brilliant Bill Bailey) because it's become obvious that every interview-style question that Simon asks is leading to some kind of scripted put-down. I hereby name this 'the Frank Skinner show' syndrome.  

has anyone else noticed that Simon seems to pick on the guests in the chair immediately to his right more than anyone else? It's almost like that's the 'set-up' chair.  

meanwhile in other news, I really think radio 2 should poach Stephen Merchant from 6music for Russell Brand's old slot. He's perfect- funny and intelligent, without the liability factor.


----------



## soulman (Nov 15, 2008)

Made me laugh...


----------



## zoooo (Nov 15, 2008)

ebay sex moomin said:


> has anyone else noticed that Simon seems to pick on the guests in the chair immediately to his right more than anyone else? It's almost like that's the 'set-up' chair.



Ooh, the same position as the Shooting Stars retarded bimbo chair.


I agree with you about Merchant.


----------



## 8den (Nov 15, 2008)

soulman said:


> Made me laugh...



The Garage version of that Cyndi Lauper song was fucking dire...


----------



## soulman (Nov 16, 2008)

Was it, was it really.


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2008)

It was the best one of the series I thought this week. Mel C was great, not just laughing uneasily at Simon's wind-ups.


----------



## electrogirl (Nov 16, 2008)

stavros said:


> It was the best one of the series I thought this week. Mel C was great, not just laughing uneasily at Simon's wind-ups.



I liked her admitting that their comeback single was shite and that the tour was *long* enough in her mind.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I liked her admitting that their comeback single was shite and that the tour was *long* enough in her mind.


Mel C, the Spice Girl it was ok to like


----------



## scifisam (Nov 16, 2008)

Mel C was brilliant, and Amsell didn't attack anyone too much - though his 'I hate lesbians' schtick is tiring.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 16, 2008)

scifisam said:


> Mel C was brilliant, and Amsell didn't attack anyone too much - though his 'I hate lesbians' schtick is tiring.



When the guy in the line up who had the garage version of Time After Time was walking away and he said "Now re-releasing his version of time after time" and made the 'I don't fucking no why either' gesture it was pretty cruel.  Extremely funny and completely true, but definitely a bit cruel.


----------



## soulman (Nov 16, 2008)

lil' jon was a delight


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 17, 2008)

soulman said:


> lil' jon was a delight


That would be Lil Chris, unless you were watching the retro Robin Hood version...


----------



## soulman (Nov 17, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> That would be Lil Chris, unless you were watching the retro Robin Hood version...



Aye that's the one.


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2008)

Lil Jon would be a great guest.


----------



## insomnia (Nov 20, 2008)

Craig Davies[sic] girlfriend "Thumper" 

OMFG Simon on TVAM has to be seen to be believed


----------



## belboid (Nov 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I can't imagine Amstell becoming a normal question and answer type interviewer. He's too cynical.



oh come on, he'd say whatever he was scripted to say.  He's a media whore, just one who recognises that smartarse cynicism (a la charlie brooker) is hip with da kids. give him a decent enough pay check and he'd be another ross in a microsecond.  it's pretty clear already on buzzcocks, imo, which is moving rapidly back into the 'ooh, look at me, i'm so jolly bloody clever' wank that it briefly ditched when he took over


----------



## zoooo (Nov 21, 2008)

belboid said:


> oh come on, he'd say whatever he was scripted to say.



No. I really don't think he'd be physically able.

He'd vomit on his own lap. And that wouldn't look good on primetime.


----------



## soulman (Nov 21, 2008)

Now I remember why I've never liked Davina McCall.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 21, 2008)

Buzzcocks.  Officially not as good as it used to be.

Last nights was very meh.  There hasn't been a howler of an episode since this new series started.

Thursdays are funny on Two, my arse.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 21, 2008)

Kelly Jones turned out to be quite witty.

Who'd ever have imagined?


----------



## rosa (Nov 21, 2008)

insomnia said:


> Craig Davies[sic] girlfriend "Thumper"
> 
> OMFG Simon on TVAM has to be seen to be believed


 Yeah it came as quite a shock to find out that Oldham striker Craig Davies shags rabbits.

And he had straight hair in that TV-AM clip, so he must get it permed now.


----------



## g force (Nov 21, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Kelly Jones turned out to be quite witty.
> 
> Who'd ever have imagined?



Yep he was...shite band still.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 21, 2008)

i thought that was a good episode.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 21, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> Last nights was very meh.  There hasn't been a howler of an episode since this new series started.



I howled at weird 12 year old Simon.


----------



## stavros (Nov 22, 2008)

I would've liked more anti-Davina stuff, lambasting Big Brother and her awful hair adverts.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2008)

Iguana said:


> I howled at weird 12 year old Simon.



He hasn't changed at all has he?


----------



## subversplat (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm mildly in love with Mette Lindberg


----------



## soulman (Nov 27, 2008)

Phil Juppitus is starting to look a bit out of place, and a bit pissed off.


----------



## subversplat (Nov 27, 2008)

soulman said:


> Phil Juppitus is starting to look a bit out of place, and a bit pissed off.


He has been on the programme for about 12 years!


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 27, 2008)

Just watched this for the first time in ages and it's a bit rubbish isn't it??

Bring back Bill and Mark!!


----------



## soulman (Nov 27, 2008)

subversplat said:


> He has been on the programme for about 12 years!



12 years too long IMO!


----------



## soulman (Nov 27, 2008)

geminisnake said:


> Just watched this for the first time in ages and it's a bit rubbish isn't it??
> 
> Bring back Bill and Mark!!



Nooo. The world of entertainment has moved on.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 27, 2008)

See when Amstall was questioning Matthew Wright about doing Cocaine?

I know for a fact (well, from a pal who had a night out with him) in the mid 90's that he was well into the coke and admitted he had a problem - i assume he's clean now, but i wonder if Amstal knew about this...


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 28, 2008)

hence his completely off-the-cuff remark- 'now we know what the (w)right stuff is!'

[/cynicism- he certainly wasn't angling to make that gag]



subversplat said:


> I'm mildly in love with Mette Lindberg


mildly? yeah me too. it's really mild. there's nothing overt about it whatsoever UHHHHHHHH


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2008)

soulman said:


> Phil Juppitus is starting to look a bit out of place, and a bit pissed off.



but he's almost entirely talentless, with very little to do other than buzzcocks and his rubbish radio6 show.

the last two episodes have been their best in ages, good guests who are happy to laugh at themselves, jupitus largely shutting up and less wanking around.  i even quite liked davina


----------



## Sadken (Nov 28, 2008)

Agreed. Phil Jupitis is not and never has been funny.  Plus, he's West Ham, so, y'know.


----------



## g force (Nov 28, 2008)

stavros said:


> I would've liked more anti-Davina stuff, lambasting Big Brother and her awful hair adverts.



The ones where she speak to her mom...who in reality is dead. Clearly Simon decided Kelly would be his target and it backfired as he had a come back for everything and made no secret of the fact he was on to promote his album!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 28, 2008)

Her Mum isn't dead. They just don't talk after a big falling out.

I'm not sure why I know this


----------



## g force (Nov 28, 2008)

Okay...then Glamour magazine lies...not inconceiveable  But it was my better half who pointed it out in a recent interview and then mentioned the shampoo ad. I suppose she could have meant it metaphorically in the interview but i'm not going to credit her with that much intelligence.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 28, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Plus, he's West Ham, so, y'know.


 
Thick? Racist? Homophobic? Sexist? All of the above?


----------



## Iguana (Nov 28, 2008)

g force said:


> Okay...then Glamour magazine lies...not inconceiveable  But it was my better half who pointed it out in a recent interview and then mentioned the shampoo ad. I suppose she could have meant it metaphorically in the interview but i'm not going to credit her with that much intelligence.



The woman in the ads is her step-mother who she thinks of as her mother.  She is estranged from her biological mother.  I also don't know how I know that.


----------



## belboid (Nov 28, 2008)

from the same articles that went on about her smack use I guess


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 28, 2008)

Iguana said:


> The woman in the ads is her step-mother who she thinks of as her mother.  She is estranged from her biological mother.  I also don't know how I know that.



This is a condition I call 'CeLebrity trivia OsmoTic Syndrome', or CLOTS. Symptoms present as described - not knowing how one is aware of a completely useless piece of information about a celebrity, usually one isn't even interested in. Causes can be:

Reading gf magazines
Inadvertently picking up a newspaper and reading the showbiz pages
Overheard conversation in a pub/bar/workplace

There is no cure.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 28, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Thick? Racist? Homophobic? Sexist? All of the above?



Bloody West Ham fans and their stupid stereotyping


----------



## Sadken (Nov 28, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Thick? Racist? Homophobic? Sexist? All of the above?



Not to mention some of the generalisations they make!


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 28, 2008)

Iguana said:


> The woman in the ads is her step-mother who she thinks of as her mother.  She is estranged from her biological mother.  I also don't know how I know that.



This, and her biological mother is dead if trash magazines are correct.

Please can someone find a cure for CLOTS??


----------



## Iguana (Nov 28, 2008)

geminisnake said:


> Please can someone find a cure for CLOTS??



We could start a charity to find funding for research.  But we'd never be able to get any celebrities to endorse it.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 28, 2008)

geminisnake said:


> This, and her biological mother is dead if trash magazines are correct.
> 
> Please can someone find a cure for CLOTS??



Thanks to CLOTS I know that Davina's stepmum is her real mum, so the death of her biological mum was a bit meh to her as the bio mum didn't want to know till she became famous.


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 30, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> This is a condition I call 'CeLebrity trivia OsmoTic Syndrome', or CLOTS.
> 
> There is no cure.



There is for me   My friend who brought the mags round has had his overtime stopped so he's stopped buying the mags. Sorted!! I can now slip into total celeb trivia oblivion.


----------



## stavros (Nov 30, 2008)

I think they should make Lee Ryan a permanent captain. He was great.


----------



## exleper (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone catch it last night?  Get thee to iplayer if you havent yet.  It had me guffawing heartily.  Any talk of shark jumping is extremely premature, imo; last night's episode was as good as any of the Amstell era.  Simon made some fantastic cracks ('neither of them [X Factor or Strictly Come Dancing] have done any good for the world') and the guests were good stuff too.  Now they just need a decent permanent team captain and they're sorted.


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 5, 2008)

exleper said:


> Anyone catch it last night?  Get thee to iplayer if you havent yet.  It had me guffawing heartily.  Any talk of shark jumping is extremely premature, imo; last night's episode was as good as any of the Amstell era.  Simon made some fantastic cracks ('neither of them [X Factor or Strictly Come Dancing] have done any good for the world') and the guests were good stuff too.  Now they just need a decent permanent team captain and they're sorted.



It's turned too much into Popworld.

They are even showing guest's videos now.

Better than anything else that was on at the time, but not must see anymore.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2008)

Saw a bit of it,got bored quickly, turned the channel over.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Dec 5, 2008)

Simon Amstell always fawning to the celebrities gets right on my tits. 10 minutes in he will just go: 'Look everyone [insert name here] is here lets give them a round of applause. Now i understand you have new [insert whatever the new thing is here] out? Tell us about it.'

Repeat every 5 minutes with different celeb.


----------



## Sadken (Dec 5, 2008)

Last night's was the funniest of the whole series by far.  But, yeah, it is reliant on formulas.


----------



## soulman (Dec 5, 2008)

Even that boring bastard Jupitus managed a smile or two last night.


----------



## soulman (Dec 5, 2008)

They're taking the piss with the guest team captains though. First Davina McCall now Dermot O'Leary. Two of the most annoying, irritating cunts on television.

Or maybe that's the whole idea...


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 5, 2008)

soulman said:


> Even that boring bastard Jupitus managed a smile or two last night.



He doesn't look interested in the show anymore really from what i've seen.


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2008)

Apparently Graham Norton's got Wogan's Eurovision gig, but I reckon Simon would've been an excellent choice.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 5, 2008)

stavros said:


> Apparently Graham Norton's got Wogan's Eurovision gig, but I reckon Simon would've been an excellent choice.



Ooohh! I'd have tuned in for Simon's comments.  Norton would have been good 10 years ago, but he's too mainstream now.


----------



## foo (Dec 6, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Last night's was the funniest of the whole series by far.  But, yeah, it is reliant on formulas.



yeh, i agree. just watched it on catch up.

made me lol so it did.


----------



## stavros (Dec 7, 2008)

Iguana said:


> Ooohh! I'd have tuned in for Simon's comments.  Norton would have been good 10 years ago, but he's too mainstream now.



To be honest though, if some continental folk didn't like Wogan then they'd really think we were taking the piss with Simon.


----------



## belboid (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont know what's wrong with some people! This series has got really good in the last three or four shows, both Davina and Dermot were decent guest chairs.  The 'isn't it fantastic we've got... here' is blatantly a set up for the piss-taking later, and takes ten seconds.

And this week we had Arlene Phillips admitting to being a pimp!  Why that didn't become a bigger story, I don't know. Just for the look on the other teams faces alone, it was a moment of brilliance.


----------



## El Sueno (Dec 9, 2008)

I thought it was a great show this week. When Simon pondered "Why are there no blacks in Strictly? Could it be possibly because they just can't dance? That's it, the problem is they've got no rhythm...", hilarious.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 11, 2008)

this is pretty funny


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 11, 2008)

Liking this show for once this week.

edit: bloody hell dillinger just beat me to it!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 11, 2008)

lmao

Great show this time.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 11, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> lmao
> 
> Great show this time.


innit - i was proper lolling - which i never do and grinder was most perterbed.  thought the yank came off soooo well.


----------



## belboid (Dec 11, 2008)

he did, but wtf was heston blumenthal doing on there?


----------



## zoooo (Dec 11, 2008)

Getting the piss taken out of him.


----------



## llantwit (Dec 12, 2008)

That good looking american was fuckin' brilliant. A proper star, he was.
Pity his music sounds so bloody bland.
Heston Blumenthal was a wanker.


----------



## TheDave (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah the Yank was the star of the show really. Shame most of the American guests seem to completely miss the point of the show and end up looking really uncomfortable but he took it in his stride.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, but this is the same guy who operatically sings about how great it is to be fucking Ben Affleck, so he's obviously got a sense of humour.


----------



## TheDave (Dec 12, 2008)

Iguana said:


> Yeah, but this is the same guy who operatically sings about how great it is to be fucking Ben Affleck, so he's obviously got a sense of humour.



lol, really? That's bizarre, it is nice to see stars and celebs that have a sense of humour and don't take themselves to seriously. Half the stars that are on Buzzcocks look like they've got a stick up their arses.


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 12, 2008)

Remember when Buzzcocks used to have guests you had heard of?


----------



## TheDave (Dec 12, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> Remember when Buzzcocks used to have guests you had heard of?



Just because we've heard of them doesn't make them any good though.


----------



## foo (Dec 12, 2008)

llantwit said:


> That good looking american was fuckin' brilliant. A proper star, he was.
> Pity his music sounds so bloody bland.
> Heston Blumenthal was a wanker.



just watched it on i-player. agree, that Josh bloke was great.


----------



## Iguana (Dec 12, 2008)

TheDave said:


> lol, really? That's bizarre, it is nice to see stars and celebs that have a sense of humour and don't take themselves to seriously.



It was part of a sketch on an American talk show.  I'd spent the first few minutes wondering where I recognised him from.  It's here;


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 18, 2008)

I like that 

I've got 2 questions; 1) Has the beeb in it's infinite wisdom just 'junked' the episode where Russell Brand was guest captain?

2) What is the basis of Simon's running joke about Craig David? Has there been a story, or is it just shock bollocks like Julian Clary's infamous 'fisting Norman Lamont' comment?

actually that was 3 questions.


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 19, 2008)

ebay sex moomin said:


> I like that
> 
> I've got 2 questions; 1) Has the beeb in it's infinite wisdom just 'junked' the episode where Russell Brand was guest captain?
> 
> ...



1) Yes.  Expect it to turn up on a DVD extra somewhere.

2) I think Craig Daviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid is just someone to take the piss out of.  Bo Selecta done it.


----------



## g force (Dec 19, 2008)

Craig David is a walking piss take....because he takes himself so very seriously. It's about the music man...which is odd because his output staggers between utter gash and fucking terrible


----------



## rosa (Dec 19, 2008)

g force said:


> Craig David is a walking piss take....because he takes himself so very seriously. It's about the music man...which is odd because his output staggers between utter gash and fucking terrible


 He was quoted in Q magazine years ago as saying something along the lines of "My music is very important to me, i won't waste my time on irrelevant things". As they rightly pointed out, that precision beard must be pretty time consuming.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 19, 2008)

PacificOcean said:


> 1) Yes.  Expect it to turn up on a DVD extra somewhere.
> 
> 2) I think Craig Daviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid is just someone to take the piss out of.  Bo Selecta done it.



cheers for clearing up my queries, Pacific- I can now sleep easy in my bed tonight


----------



## soulman (Dec 19, 2008)

belboid said:


> I dont know what's wrong with some people! This series has got really good in the last three or four shows, both Davina and Dermot were decent guest chairs.  The 'isn't it fantastic we've got... here' is blatantly a set up for the piss-taking later, and takes ten seconds.
> 
> And this week we had Arlene Phillips admitting to being a pimp!  Why that didn't become a bigger story, I don't know. Just for the look on the other teams faces alone, it was a moment of brilliance.



Amstell has been a breath of fresh air. I like his light hearted understanding of the situation he's in. Why would anyone be surprised by the paedos and pimps involved in the music business?


----------

